# Slide compound miter saw



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I have an hitachi dual piston compound tha has been a workhorse. if you are not worried about continued accuracy or if this is just a once and awile user you may be ok. I have always found if I can buy the best tool I can it usually serves me well.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Harbor Freight's prices are half that of others. 
If you call their 800 number you get an obnoxious tape loop that tells you to call a toll number. I wrote them a letter instead, and their reply was full of sass.
But this chopsaw was a gift. . .


----------



## dinotoad (Nov 7, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> Harbor Freight's prices are half that of others.
> If you call their 800 number you get an obnoxious tape loop that tells you to call a toll number. I wrote them a letter instead, and their reply was full of sass.
> But this chopsaw was a gift. . .


Well, the Harbor freight saw is more expensive than Sear's GMC on sale...


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

dinotoad said:


> Well, the Harbor freight saw is more expensive than Sear's GMC on sale...


You might to go with Sears; they possibly still have a name to protect.
This HF saw is a sliding compound miter with a huge blade, a sort-of-aligned laser line, the blade tips only one way up to 45 degrees but the table rotates plus and minus from 0 degrees. 
The more "degrees of freedom" with these machines, the less you have to flip the wood over.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

dinotoad said:


> I am thinking of buying a miter saw. It seems like a sliding miter saw would be more useful (like installing laminate). I have never had one. Is a sliding miter saw worthwhile? I have limited space in my garage so each tool has to do as much as possible. Also, I am looking at a cheap GMC sliding saw on sale at Sears. Anyone have any opinion on that?


A typical 10" single bevel MS has a horizontal cross cut capacity of six inches and on a laminate floor project I simply flipped the board over if the board was wider. (FYI: laminate boards can be tough on blades)
SCMS: one criteria to consider in addition to others is to check out the rail sliding system for rigidity and smoothness to ensure accurate cuts. SCMS typically need more room in back of the saw because of the rail sliding system. Compare MS/SCMS of different price ranges for different features and check out some reviews.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

SCMS are great if you actually need the added capacity, if not I'd stick with a double bevel cms, and save the $$. Due to the number of moving parts, neither one is a candidate for a cheap tool if you want long term accuracy. Also, the cheap ones are usually underpowered, and have poorer quality fits and finishes, which makes for less smooth adjustments. I'd avoid Harbor Freight power tools.


----------



## jkuzo (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a ridgid compound miter saw and it is a pleasure to use. I highly recommend whatever you buy that it has the laser guide to ensure accurate cuts.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

If you are installing laminate and you have the budget for a nice sliding compound miter saw (SCMS), then I would get it. I did a 15' x 10' room and a SCMS has a distinct advantage over a MS, this laminate is tough stuff, and when trying to engage the blade over the whole width of the laminate is pretty tough on even an expensive well designed blade. I cut a few pieces on my table saw with the same blade and it goes through like butter, as the blade only has to engage a little bit of the laminate surface at a time. 

So, my suggestion is if you can afford a quality SCMS, I would definitely splurge here.


----------



## dinotoad (Nov 7, 2009)

Well I did buy the GMC SCMS from Sears over the holidays. It was really cheap. So far it seems to work great. I'm sure a better brand would be better but it would cost several times more and I can not justify it for the little use that I have for it. I will try it on laminate next spring.

Thanks everyone for their advice!


----------



## flooringfun (Jan 21, 2010)

dinotoad said:


> I am thinking of buying a miter saw. It seems like a sliding miter saw would be more useful (like installing laminate). I have never had one. Is a sliding miter saw worthwhile? I have limited space in my garage so each tool has to do as much as possible.
> 
> Also, I am looking at a cheap GMC sliding saw on sale at Sears. Anyone have any opinion on that?


The 10-inch Craftsman compound miter saw was recommnded at consumersearch.com as a good buy for about $120
Not so good for precise work, though


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Makita LS1016L is what I just got and LOVE IT


----------

